

Gravit – Free Design Tool Release - quasado

Hello folks,<p>We&#x27;re proud to present the first public beta (Beta3-Prelease) of Gravit, the free design tool in the spirit of former Freehand and Fireworks. We&#x27;ve been working hard the past months and we know that some features don&#x27;t work (yet) though we&#x27;re on it and we&#x27;re improving every day. We&#x27;d be happy if you gave it a try and give us your valuable feedback on how we can improve and&#x2F;or report any bugs you find.<p>The Beta is available at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hub.gravit.io, the product site (which looks much nicer ;)) is available at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gravit.io.<p>Thanks so much and looking forward to hear back from ya Alex
======
mikehotel
Links:

[http://www.gravit.io](http://www.gravit.io)

[http://hub.gravit.io](http://hub.gravit.io)

[https://github.com/quasado/gravit-hub](https://github.com/quasado/gravit-hub)

------
hartator
Waho, I was looking for replacement for Fireworks (My early love). Weird that
you guys haven't much more traction on HN.

You have my upvote though! :)

------
quasado
Just wanted to note that the whole application is build up on pure HTML5
without any proprietary stuff :)

